# I hate laptops. PERIOD.



## JMAA (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, they may have whatever they want, but with a snap of a finger, they go boom. I had as home computer only a laptop time ago, and tell me about it: they suck.
I mean, they last not more than a month or two. They suck for gaming as only home computer, and they screw up when having them as a server. When you got nothing more than a laptop (no desk ones), you're screwed unless you bring it outside, but oh dear, talk me about the rain, the climate... that may fuck up our little laptop.
Now as far as I have my desk compy in front of my face right now, the laptop may go fuck itself until I "format c:" it, reinstall windows and having it clean. It was so full of crap.


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 4, 2009)

Umm... okay, you're complaining that a laptop (probably a cheap consumer model) is no good because it can't do all the things that cheap consumer laptops aren't designed to do.

Let's put this into perspective here, shall we?  If you went to your local Ford dealer, who offers all sorts of vehicles in a wide range of prices and said you wanted a nice car, but only wanted to spend a little money, you leave with a Ford Focus.

So... you drive the Focus a little and decide "You know what?  I want to race this bastard" and you take it to the track and start driving the hell out of it.  You eventually blow out parts on the engine and screw up the steering, wreck the suspension and brakes and get all pissed off because you don't know why you couldn't race it.

Then you decided "You know what?  I'm gonna do some construction and hauling work with this bad boy." so you start using your Focus to take loads of scrap metal and bricks here and there... and destroy the suspension and shocks, wreck the wheels, wear out the breaks again, and bend the unibody.

Sounds kinda silly right?  People have the common sense (at least most do) that you don't use a basic entry-level car to do things that are well beyond what it was designed for.  Well it's the same for laptops.

There are a HUGE variation in laptops in terms of design, quality and price.  You can pick up one brand new for as little as $300, but just like the car, you're not going to be able to do much with it.  If you want/expect your laptop to be able to play games, work flawlessly as complete PC-replacement, and have multiple years of service life, then you'll be spending at least $1500 on it, likely a lot more!

And then there is the basic reality that laptops are just NOT cut out for some things, like being a server.  Again with cars - I don't care how good or tough a car is, it's not a truck.  Server's are designed as machines with 3 to 7 year life expectancies in a constant on-state and for heavy CPU and drive loads.  Even the BEST laptop isn't designed that way because you're not supposed to USE a laptop like that.

Long story shot: You want a sever, get a server.  You want a laptop to play games and be a workstation replacement, get a high-end model.  You want to save money by getting a cheap laptop: then you have nothing to complain about.


----------



## Lacerta X (Sep 4, 2009)

I totally agree with you there JMAA, laptops are shit! I spent a fortune on mine and it can't even preform basic tasks properly!


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 4, 2009)

I disagree. I've had my Acer Aspire One for 8 months, and it's one of the best computers I've ever owned.


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 4, 2009)

Laptops are fantastic as long as you make use of their main function PORTABILITY.
I hate when people buy a laptop for 1200 euro and use it like a desktop computer when they could have bought the same thing in desktop form for 300.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 4, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> I disagree. I've had my Acer Aspire One for 8 months, and it's one of the best computers I've ever owned.



Funny you should mention them. My cousin had one where the graphics chip managed to burn out and melt part of the keyboard. It was just sitting idle at the time. No heatsink or anything.

I just got given another one to attempt to repair but I've just discovered the screen is cracked :/ Good job I kept the fried one... I'll be performing a screen transplant tomorrow if they match well enough. Lets hope it doesn't get rejected!


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 4, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> My cousin had one where the graphics chip managed to burn out and melt part of the keyboard. It was just sitting idle at the time. No heatsink or anything.



Thats proves how good it is.
Its AWESOMENESS can melt keyboards.
QED


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 4, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Funny you should mention them. My cousin had one where the graphics chip managed to burn out and melt part of the keyboard. It was just sitting idle at the time. No heatsink or anything.
> 
> I just got given another one to attempt to repair but I've just discovered the screen is cracked :/ Good job I kept the fried one... I'll be performing a screen transplant tomorrow if they match well enough. Lets hope it doesn't get rejected!


Yeah, come to think of it, mine does get very hot very quickly... What I do, if I'm going to leave it on my bed or a table running, I'll leave it upside-down, so the heat can escape. It works pretty well.


----------



## TDK (Sep 4, 2009)

Laptops are great for somethings (Internet on the go, web surfing, etc...), desktops for others (Gaming, editing, etc...). Maybe your laptop hates you for treating it like shit?


----------



## pheonix (Sep 4, 2009)

Other then overheating when I watch/stream video my laptop is doing a great job. I've had it for a year now and it's still running almost like new. I just need a laptop cooler and then I can kick it up a notch and bring my RAM up from 3 to 4 gigs, maybe more and multi-task a hell of a lot better. HP pavilion dv9000 series OS Vista S1 32-bit.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 4, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> Yeah, come to think of it, mine does get very hot very quickly... What I do, if I'm going to leave it on my bed or a table running, I'll leave it upside-down, so the heat can escape. It works pretty well.





pheonix said:


> Other then overheating when I watch/stream video my laptop is doing a great job. I've had it for a year now and it's still running almost like new. I just need a laptop cooler and then I can kick it up a notch and bring my RAM up from 3 to 4 gigs, maybe more and multi-task a hell of a lot better. HP pavilion dv9000 series OS Vista S1 32-bit.



I would consider any laptop that overheats no matter what you're doing to be faulty (unless you cover up the vents or let it get clogged with dust). It fucking pisses me off the way people just accept these things as if being sold a faulty laptop is ok, or assume they have to buy a new copy of windows every time their computer gets screwed because they were never given disks.

STOP LETTING THESE BASTARDS SCREW YOU OVER!


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 4, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I would consider any laptop that overheats no matter what you're doing to be faulty (unless you cover up the vents or let it get clogged with dust). It fucking pisses me off the way people just accept these things as if being sold a faulty laptop is ok, or assume they have to buy a new copy of windows every time their computer gets screwed because they were never given disks.
> 
> STOP LETTING THESE BASTARDS SCREW YOU OVER!


My laptop only really overheats when I leave it on my bed, where the sheets cover up the vents. There really isn't anything wrong with it. :/


----------



## Wreth (Sep 4, 2009)

laptops always electrocute me. ALWAYS


----------



## The Blue Fox (Sep 4, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Umm... okay, you're complaining that a laptop (probably a cheap consumer model) is no good because it can't do all the things that cheap consumer laptops aren't designed to do.
> 
> Let's put this into perspective here, shall we?  If you went to your local Ford dealer, who offers all sorts of vehicles in a wide range of prices and said you wanted a nice car, but only wanted to spend a little money, you leave with a Ford Focus.
> 
> ...



Right on the ball. In my line of work i get this all the time. People need to learn that you cant use a stranded laptop as a desktop or a server. The cooling and the hardware are not built for it.


----------



## Hir (Sep 4, 2009)

I've had my laptop for 9 months and it is still fine apart from I broke the Line In jack, but that was my own fault. Laptops only suck if you don't buy a good one or don't take proper care of it.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 4, 2009)

My Acer Extensa 5430 laptop never failed me yet


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 4, 2009)

I've had an Eee for 6 months, and the only problem I've had was running out of storage. (4gb SSD! Woo!) My dad has had a Acer Aspire One and a Dell Latitude, and I have never heard him complain about either one.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 4, 2009)

QED: learn to take care of/maintain your equipment, and it'll last longer than a couple months.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 4, 2009)

MacBook <3 Not a problem, yet.


----------



## net-cat (Sep 4, 2009)

I still want to know what the hell you people do to your computers.

Like... I had a Latitude C640 that I bought in 2002 used regularly until 2006. As far as I know, it's still perfectly happy living on top of my mom's TV set.

Gateway M-285 tablet that replaced it is fine, too.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 4, 2009)

net-cat said:


> I still want to know what the hell you people do to your computers.



Well, you know what furries do to computers


----------



## net-cat (Sep 4, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Well, you know what furries do to computers


Nooo, clearly I don't.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 4, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Nooo, clearly I don't.



Ehh, if I said that, I would be saying something that would be a bit inappropriate for the forums :X

But yeah, old computers that are about 3-4 years old will die out quickly.

A few months ago, I bought myself a new laptop, it is really fast and efficient, and I never had one single problem with it so far. And that is a big feat for me, usually the laptops I get don't even last the first few months.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 4, 2009)

My users beat the ever living crap out of our laptops.. and after 5 years a lot of times they're still fully functioning. 

no.. you cant really game on em unless you want to fork over $4k but.. if you REALLY want to game you can build a nice gaming rig for $1400 or so... less if you  use existing components. 

I have 2 personal and 1 work laptop, and a desktop. I prefer the desktop, but I love my work laptop. We have a docking station at work.. I can take my entire profile and resources home with me.


----------



## net-cat (Sep 4, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> My users beat the ever living crap out of our laptops.. and after 5 years a lot of times they're still fully functioning.


I know I beat the shit out of mine... (Yay for business class warranty!)



darkfox118 said:


> no.. you cant really game on em unless you want to fork over $4k but..


I disagree. I've done extensive gaming on both my laptops. My current one will handle Portal and the HL2 games at the screen's native resolution and near-max settings, and I only spent $2,000 on it.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 4, 2009)

yea but portals and HL2 aren't really high end. I imagine my work laptop thats about 2 years old now could run those.

I'd be interested to see how well fallout3 does on it tho. 

I want that game but limited activations=fail. 

yea, we have business class.. its pricey but you can call up and say "hey, I threw my laptop in the toilet, took a dump on it, and then tossed it out the 10th story window onto the freeway." and they'll replace anything thats broken. lol.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 4, 2009)

TC is absolutely right.  My old IBM, which I've had for over four years now, still works perfectly (aside from the backlight on the monitor).  I mean, it's slow as hell because it's an old model, and I nearly maxed-out the very limited hard drive, but I can turn it on right now and it will run.
And why is that?  Because I took care of the thing and only used it for academics and gaming with old system emulators.  The only reason I bought a new computer is because I was tired of having to use my laptop as a desktop, and I didn't want to fork over $400 just to replace the backlight (when I could get a much better model for a mere $500 more).
But that laptop went with me to Europe.  It survived dozens of plane-rides in a backpack or suitcase, as well as numerous hikes throughout vastly different climates, ranging from near-tropical southern Italy to foggy, cold northern Scotland.  And it still works just fine.  So I don't know what you've done to your computer, but it can't be good.


----------



## Azure (Sep 4, 2009)

I play Fallout 3 at max settings with zero problems.  Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Rel (Sep 4, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I play Fallout 3 at max settings with zero problems.  Your argument is invalid.


Not to mention i can run Crysis (all of them) at max settings with no problems also. lol *hugs his laptop*


----------



## pheonix (Sep 4, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I would consider any laptop that overheats no matter what you're doing to be faulty (unless you cover up the vents or let it get clogged with dust). It fucking pisses me off the way people just accept these things as if being sold a faulty laptop is ok, or assume they have to buy a new copy of windows every time their computer gets screwed because they were never given disks.
> 
> STOP LETTING THESE BASTARDS SCREW YOU OVER!



My laptop overheats cause it's of poor design which I guess you could call "faulty" If I get a laptop cooler then I'll be fine and it's only when I do a lot of things on it. This is why I only have like 4 maybe 5 tabs open at a time. When I get the cooler for it I'll be having 8 or more open and I'll get everything done a shitload faster. And how am I getting screwed? I didn't pay for it.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 4, 2009)

Rel said:


> Not to mention i can run Crysis (all of them) at max settings with no problems also. lol *hugs his laptop*



Holy fuck!

What laptop do you use? And how much was it?


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 4, 2009)

I wasn't making an argument.. your argument that my argument was invalid.. is invalid. 

I know my desktop could run Fallout3.. I played the game on 360 for a while back in June when I went on vacation with some friends (I'm an early riser.. so I would always play before they got their lazy asses up to go do stuff.) Its based on the oblivion engine right? Shouldn't be THAT bad..


----------



## Azure (Sep 4, 2009)

I use this one...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834115594&Tpk=Acer Aspire 8730

And it's on sale :0


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 4, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I use this one...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834115594&Tpk=Acer Aspire 8730
> 
> And it's on sale :0



Holy fuck, that's a good rig.

And people say that Acer is a shitty brand 

My laptop specs: http://www.premiumgeeks.com/laptop/acer-laptop/acer-extensa-5430-specs/

My laptop is pretty loyal to me, plays oblivion on max settings, Crysis on low settings, and all other current-gen games @ Low-medium, Medium-High settings.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 4, 2009)

heh.. my "gaming" machine is like 3 years old. My laptop is about 6 years old.. lol. 

Its kinda like a mechanics car.. always broken down.. just whatever to get by.


----------



## Rel (Sep 4, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Holy fuck!
> 
> What laptop do you use? And how much was it?


Its an ASUS G71GX-RX05


----------



## Runefox (Sep 5, 2009)

JMAA said:


> Now as far as I have my desk compy in front of my face right now, the laptop may go fuck itself until I "format c:" it, reinstall windows and having it clean. It was so full of crap.



That's not the laptop's fault, really. The blame for a laptop or any computer being full of crap rests solely upon the shoulders of its user. As for setting up laptops as servers? They're just as capable, if not moreso - Certainly far more power-efficient. They're perfect for small file servers. I keep mine running constantly on a small table and it scarcely puts out any heat. For a home user, their processing power is actually perfectly adequate for that.

Gaming, that's another thing altogether, but quite frankly, if you're buying a laptop to game on it, you might actually want to rethink your strategy unless you actually need it to be a laptop. As desktop replacements, I'm fairly sure that particular idea lost popularity a number of years ago. However, spending, oh, say $1200 on a decent laptop and making sure it had a good video card stuffed into it would give you similar gaming performance to most desktops in around the price range of $1000 (talking Canadian currency here, drop about $200 for what seems to be the USD equivalent).

I mean, for all the complaints you seem to have about laptops, it's very easy to apply them to the $500 cookie-cutter Dells and eMachines desktops that they churn out and expect to break soon after the one-year-warranty is up. You could say that at least you could slap a video card into one of those things and start up the rock and roll, but you're going to find that virtually everything will have to be ripped out and replaced by the time all is said and done because the motherboard's circuitry is ancient / not stable enough to handle the drain and the power supply is only barely powerful enough to supply steady power to the little that's already there.

Long story short, you get what you pay for, no matter whether it's a laptop or a desktop. As far as laptops go, their major selling point (and the basic reason they're more expensive) is that you can tote them around (not to mention the built-in battery). If you buy a laptop for the same price as a desktop and expect it to perform similarly, you're a fool.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 5, 2009)

Rel said:


> Its an ASUS G71GX-RX05



:O

Took a look at it online, I would steal that from you


----------



## Rel (Sep 5, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> :O
> 
> Took a look at it online, I would steal that from you


Lol Yeah, its the perfect machine for gaming, and it isn't that big either (even though people complain its 7 pounds, when thats not even heavy.. lol)



Runefox said:


> Gaming, that's another thing altogether, but quite frankly, if you're buying a laptop to game on it, you might actually want to rethink your strategy unless you actually need it to be a laptop. As desktop replacements, I'm fairly sure that particular idea lost popularity a number of years ago. However, spending, oh, say $1200 on a decent laptop and making sure it had a good video card stuffed into it would give you similar gaming performance to most desktops in around the price range of $1000 (talking Canadian currency here, drop about $200 for what seems to be the USD equivalent).


 ^This is what i paid for my laptop, and well it will run anything a desktop will run, for about a couple hundred dollars more. Most laptops (like she said) that cost around $500 will work for a year or more, but then it will completely break down or be extremely outdated.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 5, 2009)

Rel said:


> Lol Yeah, its the perfect machine for gaming, and it isn't that big either



Yeah, but isn't it like, 2000 dollars, that thing must've cost you a fortune.

I would kill to play Crysis on very high.



Rel said:


> (even though people complain its 7 pounds, when thats not even heavy.. lol)



Lol, us nerds are so weak xD


----------



## Rel (Sep 5, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Yeah, but isn't it like, 2000 dollars, that thing must've cost you a fortune.
> 
> I would kill to play Crysis on very high.
> 
> ...


Lol, anyway, no, i payed $1200 for it (i actually got it down to $1050 with epic bartering skills lol).


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 5, 2009)

Rel said:


> Lol, anyway, no, i payed $1200 for it.



Really? That's pretty Goddamn cheap for a laptop with that much power, an acquaintance of mine bought a desktop for $1000 dollars and he could only run it at all High settings.



Rel said:


> (i actually got it down to $1050 with epic bartering skills lol).



Ah, I see how you did that.

*Loads gun*


----------



## Rel (Sep 5, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Really? That's pretty Goddamn cheap for a laptop with that much power, an acquaintance of mine bought a desktop for $1000 dollars and he could only run it at all High settings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, its very nicely priced for a gaming laptop, and hell, i even got it at bestbuy. (10% off ftw)

Lol no, in Idaho, all you have to do is go down to the local pawn shop, and buy a fully auto AK-47. (lol, you can actually do that here too.)


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 5, 2009)

Lacerta X said:


> I totally agree with you there JMAA, laptops are shit! I spent a fortune on mine and it can't even preform basic tasks properly!



You shouldn't have bought a Mac.


----------

